# First post studio shot for a project at work



## benjo (Sep 22, 2010)

This was a studio shot I took for a project at work. I work for an eyewear company and we have an in-house studio. I'm not the main photographer but I've shot images before. I'm learning studio lighting and how to compose images when I get time to shoot. Studio and outdoor are completely different. I'm loving both right now. Still have a lot to learn but I'm proud of this shot so far. Any constructive opinions are welcome.




Studio Frame Shot by cortesben, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Sep 22, 2010)

Needs a bit more space to the left. I like the camera height, and the way it allows the closer temple to overlap the earpiece of the other side. Reflection control looks good.


----------



## DC-Photog (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks great. The whites and the reflection are always the hardest parts to nail down. 

I might make the frames and reflection and little darker. Otherwise, looks good.


----------



## Fedaykin (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks a tiny bit overexposed to me. Otherwise nice reflection and lighting.


----------



## benjo (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks on the feedback. I have to admit I took it into photoshop and adjusted the white to 95% on my HSB dialog under levels and clicked away. Plus the color came out a bit purplish so I adjusted that too. I'm a graphic designer I can't help but make digital changes.

But I want to learn. Anybody know a good book on studio lighting?


----------



## gsgary (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks over exposed are those glasses black ? hard to tell


----------



## tomato1236 (Sep 22, 2010)

Overexposed.  Cramped at left.  I think it would be better with some sort of hilight or reflection on the glass.


----------



## benjo (Sep 23, 2010)

The glasses are a translucent blue. I color corrected them so they are pretty accurate. We use daylight lamps to color correct. 

I agree it looks a little over exposed. I'll be shooting again some more product and post it up for opinions.

thanks again everyone!


----------



## gsgary (Sep 26, 2010)

Just looked at it in photoshop and if the exposure was better you would have had a nice reflection underneath


----------



## LearnMyShot (Sep 27, 2010)

looks nice!...maybe a bit overexposed, but still good


----------

